# Bilder vergrößern



## Maultaschenkiffer (9. November 2003)

Hallo erstmal Ich bin ziemlich neu hier.
Meine Frage:

Ich benutz den Photoshop 6.0 und würde gerne in ein neues Bild mehrere kleiner Bilder(Sponsorenlogos)  tun und diese verrößern oder verkleinern(damit die alle ungefähr gleich groß sind)! (Zum Beispiel wie in meinem Falle für ein Sponsoren Plakat)

Wie bekomm ich dass den hin und gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Art Tabelle anzufertigen, bei der  es für jedes Bild ein "Kästchen" gibt 

Wenn´s geht  könntet ihr mir es für die extra dummen erklären, weil ich den Photosop noch nicht lange habe!  Thanks im Vorraus

M.K.


----------



## Michael Och (9. November 2003)

Hi erst mal.

Also das mit vergrössern und verkleinern ist nicht so schwer .
Als erstes gehst mal auf Bild->BIldgrösse, => Dort kannst du dann die Masse eingeben die du haben willst, jedoch würde ich mich auf eine eher kleinere grösse einstellen, denn beim vergrössern werden die Bilder dann unscharf.
Das mit der Tabelle, kommt drauf an wie du sie willst, aber am besten du machst sie in HTML, oder du zeichnest sie Mühselig, viel Erfolg.
- So ähnlich wie hier -
MfG kingax003


----------



## Vincent (9. November 2003)

Ich nehme an, dass bei dir jedes Bild in einer eigenen Ebene liegt. Wenn dies der Fall ist einfach die jeweilige Ebene markieren und dann STRG+T drücken. Rechtsklick in das Feld und "Skalieren" wählen. Dann kannst du das Bild skalieren. Danach einfach "Enter" drücken. Das kannst du dann mit jedem Bild/Ebene machen.
Viel Spaß
Vincent


----------



## Maultaschenkiffer (10. November 2003)

Danke Leute!


----------

